# Wards Hawthorne / Military theme



## CAT341 (Apr 25, 2011)

I had some fun with this one over the last few months decided to strip the old pain/rust off this Wards Hawthorn frame and all other parts, prime it and then give it an OD military replica look.  It has a set of drop center rims with a New Departure coaster hub (totally rebuilt) same thing with the front Schwinn script hub.  I had a spare sweetheart skiptooth sprocket.  The original seat was completely gone so I tried my hand at restoring the seat. A set of Torrington handlebars seemed like a good idea (coke blottle grips to follow) tires are Goodyear All Weather G3 still pleanty of tread and very little cracking.  Took it for a short ride today nice smooth ride amazing how tires over 30yrs old can still hold up (althought I will not be putting too many miles on these tires). Running out of room in the garage may have to put this one up for sale shortly or hire a good divorce lawyer.... anyone know any good lawyers?.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 25, 2011)

cool! i like it


----------



## unknown52 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks good.  U thinkin of putting some military markings on it


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 27, 2011)

seems like anyone in this hobby should have one military bike


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 27, 2011)

Way Cool !   I'm working on a military project myself ...


----------



## robertc (Apr 27, 2011)

*Bicycles at Va. Tank Museum*

I went to the Tank Museum in Danville Va. last summer. Lots of military tanks, vehicles, helicopter and to my surprise a bunch of military bicycles. They were from various countries and wars. Attached are several photos. Sorry for the quality. Camera flash was not allowed.


----------



## CAT341 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was considering putting some markings (star or a number) on the bike.  I was going to look at some of the other bikes with markings to get some ideas.  Thanks.


----------



## Mybluevw (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is my sons bike..50s murray


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 27, 2011)

I bet he loves that bike!, He'll have stories for days to tell his kids when he gets older.


----------



## CAT341 (May 8, 2011)

Cool bike Mark.........It looks like your son knows how to stand at attention also!


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2011)

Great randition/build of a Military bike. Great work as usual sir!


----------



## Mybluevw (May 9, 2011)

CAT341 said:


> Cool bike Mark.........It looks like your son knows how to stand at attention also!




Sir Yes Sir ! ...Now if I can just get him to follow orders


----------

